# Deplacer une prise de téléphone



## Luxless (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Actuellement, j'ai une prise de téléphone dans le couloir (les fameuses prises en T). Je voudrais prendre la freebox révolution, mais elle se branche sur cette fameuse prise, donc ça me forcerai à avoir la box dans le couloir... Donc, je voudrais déplacer ma prise téléphonique dans le salon. En fait je voudrais passer la prise du couloir, jusque dans le salon. Le truc c'est que je ne sais absolument pas comment m'y prendre. Auriez vous des conseils ?


----------



## edd72 (12 Octobre 2011)

Ben faut juste du cable (et une perceuse, etc.), comme pour une prise de courant (mais en moins dangereux).


----------



## Luxless (12 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben faut juste du cable (et une perceuse, etc.), comme pour une prise de courant (mais en moins dangereux).



Oui mais concrètement je fais comment. J'ai ma prise sur un mur A et je voudrais qu'elle soit a l'autre bout de la pièce sur le mur B. En gros comment je fais courir le câble pour qu'il aille de l'autre coté ?


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2011)

Mais attention à faire un travail très propre au niveau des connexions de ton câble : le moindre défaut, et ton débit ADSL va s'écrouler.


----------



## Luxless (12 Octobre 2011)

Et si je dis a Free que mon appart n'a plus de prise de téléphone... Il se passe quoi ?


----------



## laf (13 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux aussi faire venir un électricien si le bricolage n'est pas ton truc.


----------



## Bombigolo (13 Octobre 2011)

Normalement , france telecom te pose une deuxieme prise gratuitement


----------



## Luxless (13 Octobre 2011)

L'électricien va me couter la peau des fesses, et j'ai déjà deux prises... Une dans la cuisine, et une dans le couloir...


----------



## firstimac (13 Octobre 2011)

Luxless a dit:


> L'électricien va me couter la peau des fesses, et j'ai déjà deux prises... Une dans la cuisine, et une dans le couloir...



C'est facile, il suffit de disposser d'une agrafeuse d'une perceuse petits tournevis pinces, et de cable 4paires, les couleurs sont gris, blanc, bleu, violet, incolore, marron jaune , orange.
Installer ton cable de la prise la + poche jusqu'à l'endroit déterminé, brancher ta prise en respectant les couleurs et les emplacements, brancher sur la prise existante en bouclage les fils de meme couleurs. En esperant t'avoir ete utile


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2011)

Oui, soit tu passes le fil dans le mur (plus compliqué), soit tu l&#8217;agrafes le long de la plinthe, soit tu le passes dans une goulotte le long de la plinthe aussi.


----------



## Luxless (13 Octobre 2011)

Bon en fait il s'avère qu'un technicien de Free doit faire ouvrir une nouvelle ligne, la mienne étant clôturée. Vous pensez que ça prends longtemps ? (ils m'ont dit entre 2 et 6 semaines, mais ça me parait extrêmement long...)


----------

